# BBC article on rise in retinopathy in younger patients



## Twitchy (Feb 9, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8504366.stm

Too B***** FURIOUS to comment much on this after reading the comment below in the article:

"Its thought that poor management of the condition, ignoring advice on diet and lifestyle, are the main reasons for the rise."

So NOTHING to do with lack of support from the so called professionals, lack of access to suitable care ie pumps, and just the cold b***** statistic that by the time you've had this sodding condition more than 20 odd years this is on the cards anyway whatever you do?!!  I HATE THE BBC!!!!!!  Why not just go on & claim that we're all diabetic whatever type because we're all fat & lazy too & we deserve everything we get????  Snoody watch out - I think this will be a newswatch whinge for the first time from me at least.

RIght - obviously now I'm off to stuff myself with sugar, forget my injections & generally abuse my body as we all evidently do.....


----------

